# Surreal tagging of programs



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Has anyone else noticed a sudden spate of programs getting tagged with bizarre genre information? Specifically, stuff getting tagged as "Crime Drama"?

For example, Mr Miss World on Tuesday night, a documentary about the transexual Miss World competition was surrealy tagged as "Crime Drama".

And today, a documentary about the moon and it's effect on life on earth called "Moon Mysteries Investigated" is also tagged Crime Drama...

Now how either could be anything like Jack McCoy prosecuting a case is beyond me, so either something is going seriously screwy with the data, or someone's let the YTS trainee loose on the data entry.

A quick search throws up loads of other odd matches for "Crime Drama", for example

Watchdog
Trisha Goddard
Monsters of the Deep
Louis Theroux: The Most Hated Family in America
Horizon
HARDtalk
Dispatches
Death of the British Seaside? Tonight


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

This is being looked at - it seems it may be a catergory being flagged differently between Tribune and the TiVo software.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

The crime drama issue still seems to be going strong... Some bizarre programs are tagged as "Crime Drama" when they aren't.

Now these aren't by any stretch all, but just to highlight the bizarre stuff being tagged!

BIBLE UNCOVERED 
BUILDERS FROM HELL 
CRIMEWATCH UK UPDATE 
CUTTING EDGE 
DISAPPEARING BRITAIN 
DISPATCHES 
HARDTALK 
HORIZON 
LANDSCAPE MYSTERIES 
PANORAMA 
PLANETS 
SEX WITH MUM AND DAD 
SKY AT NIGHT 
TRISHA GODDARD 
WHEN THE STRANGLERS MET ROLAND RAT


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TiVo are aware of the issue - it seems that TiVo accept the 'Investigation' category - but do not pass it on to the UK - and the conversion is wrong.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

kitschcamp said:


> Some bizarre programs are tagged as "Crime Drama" when they aren't. [...] SEX WITH MUM AND DAD


... well that may not be a crime in Sweden, but it certainly is here


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

kitschcamp said:


> TRISHA GODDARD





kitschcamp said:


> ROLAND RAT


These _ought_ to be crimes... I mean, at least an on the spot fine!


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

*Chuckle*

Just saw this one this afternoon:

Formula One Racing tagged as "Sports Non-Event"


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There is nothing wrong with that one 

I've asked for an update on this error


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The Crime Drama problem should now be fixed!


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Thanks for that! It's much appreciated.


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Well, at least this one made me laugh. For Sunday at 8pm on Channel 4 there is a new series "Make me a muslim".



> Episode Description	"Six non-Muslims and one lapsed Muslim agree to love under Islamic law in a bid to understand the religion better."
> Genres	"Religious, *Drag Racing*"


Erm...


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

ITV4 has a nugget worth digging out if you're interested in Film. 
Dinner for Five puts disparate Hollywood types, Actors, Directors, etc round a table, and let's them chat about mostly industry issues.

So why does it have the tags *Cookery* and *Reality*?

I can almost see the *Reality* in that it's unscripted (but really *Chat Show* is more appropriate), but *Cookery*? 

OK, they eat, but that's about it; there's no cooking featured.
*Film* would be a more appropriate tag.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I've create a new "special thread" for reporting description errors (OADs, genre, etc.) - so please report any further errors in  SPECIAL THREAD: Programme description errors


----------

